# My SIBO Story - Updated



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

I started the neomycin regimen about 6 weeks ago and the improvement was dramatic. Unfortunately, I relapsed into the constipation and abdominal pain a few days after finishing. I did a second 10 day regimen of neomycin and this time, the symptoms disappeared almost immediately...... and then returned again a few days after finshing the neomycin.So the dilemma...... neomycin makes me feel wonderful and yet when I stop, its the same old pain. It makes me wonder if the SIBO is a symptom of a mechanical/motility problem. Treating the SIBO doesn't get to the cause of the problem and it will inevitably recur. Perhaps one solution would be low level maintenance therapy of neomycin or some other non-absorbable antibiotic. I think my next self-experiment will be to complete the neomycin regimen one more time and then start a peppermint oil routine thereafter. Encentric coated peppermint oil has demonstrated some antibiotic properties. I do worry about developing antibiotic resistant bacteria down there.


----------



## 14473 (Mar 20, 2006)

Surfboar, I posted some questions for you in another thread but will repost here.I am interested in your story - hope things work out for you soon.I had a look at some of your previous posts - Did you try the zelnorm straight after the neomycin? When you met Pimentel was your breath test positive for bacterial overgrowth?The reason I ask is that I am once again going to try neomycin 1000mg per day ten days as per the Pimentel protocol. About 6 months ago my Gastro doc gave me 2000mg per day for 5 days. It really knocked me around with D, but after that I felt pretty good for about two weeks. Then it all came back similar to what you have experienced.Anyway now that I have read Pimentel book and as you suggested I am going to try the zelnorm - after the neomycin. Hearing you say that it made things worse is not a good sign but i will try it anyway. The book suggest 2 to 6 mg at night before bed - Is there any reason why the doc told you to take it in the morning as well? I have been prescribed 6mg tablets so I think I will try that dose at first but may cut back. The other thing that I am a little worried about is that I think I must be IBS A because sometimes I get D in the morning?????? Zelnorm could cause this to be worse? The other option is the erythromycin which I have actually been on but not after the neomycin. By itself the erythromycin did not seem to help?Have you considered the low does erythromycin - it is an antibiotyic and a prokinetic agent?What about the diet suggested by Pimentel?I will let the bulletin board know when I start the protocol againCheersMark


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Mark,When I first tried Zelnorm it was several months before the first round of the neomycin and it was just alot of diahreah and cramping. I stopped after about a week.The second time was right after the first neomycin and the doc suggested cutting a 6mg tablet in two and starting with 1/2 a tablet in the morning for a week and then 1/2 in the am and 1/2 in the PM for a week...... tapering up to 6mg in the am and pm..... at some point in the process, it was just too much for me and the cramping was too much and I felt like I couldn't get away from the bathroom. I stopped again frustrated. I reread Pimentel's book and noted his pm suggestion. I will try that this next time and just stick with 3mg in the PM. The problem is that I feel so good while on the Neomycin with 1 to 2 good bowel movements a day without pain........ and I feel so bad when starting the Zelnorm that I have a psychological aversion to takig somethig that makes me feel bad when I feel good.....Perhaps Zelnorm is just too much for me. Thought about the Erythromycin, but my doctor is now off-board and declared the SIBO theory to be wrong....... I disagree with him, but there will be no more prescriptions coming from him. The worst part of IBS is the medical community's lack of understanding and unwillingness to try anything new. I still believe that there is an underlying general belief in the medical community that we are all crazy and malingerers. I even saw that in my medical records once from a doctor I had 4 years ago. I requested copies of all my doctor's notes and after a negative colonoscopy, he noted that I had no abnormalities and it was likely phantom pains and a psychiatric problem. Bull Cr*P!!!!Oh.... the breath test. I did it as part of one of Pimentel's study group and notas a patient so I never have had a follow up. The report states "Abnormal breath test with excessive early CH4 (methane) production suggestive of bacterial overgrowth" The diet is very difficult for me to follow.... I travel alot and on the road and entertaining clients. I try to watch my sugar intake and carbs, but it tough to be strict about.Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## 15888 (Mar 17, 2007)

.


----------



## 15888 (Mar 17, 2007)

Dont bother. Check your immune system and you willfind the reason of your bacterial infiltration.An immune system assay like CD4, CD8, Nk cell numbers, B cell numbers and ratios between them will show whats wrong.Most possible you have a chronic viral infection of the gut that causes SIBO. ITs the most common cause nowadays. Enterovriuses that persist in the gut and give rise to bacteria infiltrating muscular intestinal walls.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

So what is the treatment if it is a "viral infection"?


----------



## pacificus (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi folks,Im a new member to this forum. I have the same issue that surfboar is describing. When I'm on Neomycin and Xifaxan combination course the gas, bloating and flatus symptoms are much reduced. However when I finish the course it starts almost immediately. In the last 6 months of trying various things to treat this, I have tried Xifaxan alone and it does not help. I have also tried Cipro, Flagyl, Norflox but they did not help much except for some minimal changes in the BM habits. Im suffering from constipation along with SIBO symptoms. Endoscopy and Colonoscopy came negative. They did not find any toxins of bacteria in the biopsies.Im so frustrated and so I'm very interested in hearing the success stories from people who had symptoms like surfboar explains here. Please share. Thanks in advance.


----------

